# 7up from Tipperary..any info..common?



## Canadacan (Mar 25, 2016)

Saw this today, its from Kelly's bottling Co Ltd. Is just a common bottle?


----------



## RCO (Mar 25, 2016)

Tipperary is in Ireland , Kelly's bottling co is still open under a different name according to my google search . I wouldn't have any idea though as to how common this bottle be or how popular 7 up was in that region at that time 



http://www.kellydrinks.com/


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 25, 2016)

Huh well would look at!....very cool RCO, thanks for posting that. I see they still carry 7up


----------



## Jbeas31 (Mar 26, 2016)

I dont think its a very common bottle. I think its from the 1960s from Ireland. IBC glass company. I snagged one on ebay for 15.00 plus shipping a while back. There is one listed for $75 on ebay right now. I think Ive seen another amber from Argentina of the same style.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 26, 2016)

I guess I did ok, it was $10 cad= $7.50 usd  and no shipping as it was right in our local shop, condition could be better as my example's ACL runs through the seam 
I noticed one sold recently for $24 USD + shipping.......yes mine has ICB on the bottom...and 69...which I'm assuming is for 1969?


----------



## Jbeas31 (Mar 26, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> I guess I did ok, it was $10 cad= $7.50 usd  and no shipping as it was right in our local shop, condition could be better as my example's ACL runs through the seam
> I noticed one sold recently for $24 USD + shipping.......yes mine has ICB on the bottom...and 69...which I'm assuming is for 1969?



You did good on the price then Canadacan.  Yeah ICB, curse my dyslexic typing fingers. Im assuming that as well but mine says 108 on the bottom so....

Ive seen some fakes out there too, they dont say Keilys Tipperary on them and they are much darker. They are irradiated bottles.


----------



## irish digger (Mar 26, 2016)

hi lads .greetings from ireland. its from kiely's bottling company there main stores was in donnybrook dublin.they also owned this pub which is still there today. and there distribution store was down the lane beside the pub.
i use to drink in this pub. at the time it belonged to bob kiely .and my brother worked for the company in the seventies .
.http://www.kielysofdonnybrook.ie/

images lane is to the left.
https://www.google.ie/search?q=kiel...ved=0ahUKEwiw19Kiqd_LAhVFtxQKHZnxD78Q_AUIBygC


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 26, 2016)

No this bottle is from Kelly's 'Bottling co. Ltd'.... not Kiely's...unless they are the same, but RCO provided a link in his comment that is different than the one posted by irish digger, so I think we are talking about two different company's.

Another interesting thing is the size is a wee bit smaller than the Canadian and USA size of 7oz....looks like a no more than 6oz....it is not specified on the bottle.

I was not really collecting foreign 7up's but it looks so good with my Canadians!...this just may be enough to push me to acquire some of them awesome USA variations now


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 27, 2016)

Listen, all you need to know is that "It's a long, long way to Tipperary!"


----------



## Jbeas31 (Mar 27, 2016)

Are you sure Canadacan? It sure looks like K-I-E-L-Y-'-S on the back of the bottle to me?   Yes, mine is smaller in size than any USA or Canadian bottles I own as well.


----------



## carling (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like Kiely's to me, too.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice! Another great 7up bottle!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 28, 2016)

Jbeas31 said:


> Are you sure Canadacan? It sure looks like K-I-E-L-Y-'-S on the back of the bottle to me?   Yes, mine is smaller in size than any USA or Canadian bottles I own as well.


Yes your are right!...as is carling and irishdigger...lol.....these eyes are getting old! ..ha ha


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 4, 2016)

Dirt common, a feller in Ind. has 100's of them, been dumping them on Ebay for years.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Apr 5, 2016)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Dirt common, a feller in Ind. has 100's of them, been dumping them on Ebay for years.



Does he happen to go by ptgallery?   He's had the same Amber bottle listed for at least 4 months at 75.00. He sold others much higher than that from what I can tell. Then the market fell out on him. Other than his bottle I've seen maybe 5-10 others in over a year of looking on eBay.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 5, 2016)

Jbeas31, I recognize that name 'ptgallery' from ebay. I have been seeing those for at least 3yrs under that name. But if I remember correctly, I have seen them at like 40$ back then. Keep's raising the price and no one bites on them.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 5, 2016)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Dirt common, a feller in Ind. has 100's of them, been dumping them on Ebay for years.



Oh... Glad I did not pay much for it.


----------

